

Apple repairs ask for root password - pragone

Had an interesting experience at the apple store the other day.  Brought my 2009 MBP in because the screen was starting to have some issues.  As part of the documentation, the rep asked me to input my username and password to their report form.  Not thinking, I did so, assuming my password would be hidden.  It was not - it was right there in plain text.  Not to worry!  It doesn't get printed out.  It only gets stored in case the repair facility needs it to access my computer.  It was at this point I woke up and had a WTF moment.  Of course, I immediately changed my password, and thanked myself for not using that password for anything else.  But still seems rather bizarre behavior.
======
xuki
I remember the authorized Apple repair shop here asked for my password as
well, I asked them if I could create another account with password, they said
it's fine. Just make a throwaway account and delete it afterward, no big deal.

------
kuwerty
Same experience here. I suppose it's less worrying than a backdoor in the OS
:-) Even so, I don't understand why techs couldn't boot from a USB stick.

